# Cynthia has approved this post RE: Michelle



## MMMClan (Jul 18, 2003)

Thank you all so much for your Prayers and your many thoughts. Today I found out that I do have cancer. Not the results we were hoping for but as of right now it is just the one spot in my left leg. I am on an emotional roller coaster ride right now as am sure you all can understand and I am just trying to live by faith hour by hour right now. Please continue your Prayers for my peace and for my ability to live life to fullest for my childeren and my husband.

Everyone is asking "what can I do for you" I have put alot of thought into this and I want to pass it on for your meditation. Here is what you all can do for me. Please do not take one single minute of life for granted. No one knows what lies around the next bend in the road. Please love and cherish your kids, your husbands, your family like there is no tomorrow because none of us know what that next hour of life is going to bring us.

Thank you all so much for everything.

Take Care,
Michelle


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Thanks for the update, even though its not the answer we were hoping and praying for. Even so, the praying continues.

again,


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

Michelle that isn't the news I've been praying for either for you. I will continue to send you and yours as much possitive energy as I can muster. Keep your pecker (nose) up and know even if people don't post that you are thought of and prayed for. Blessings to you and yours


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

Thank you for the update! I'm sorry the news isn't what anyone hoped, but I will continue to keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jen and her girls (May 22, 2003)

I am SO sorry!

I will pray for fast healing and a full recovery, as well as continued strength for you and your family.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Michelle, I am so sorry it is cancer. I know exactly what you are going through as I too have cancer. What type of cancer is it or is that too personal. If I am being nosey just ignore me. I hope they can remove it and you will be free of it. Many hugs to you and God Bless.


----------



## Safemommy (Jul 22, 2002)

I am so sorry to hear you did not get better news. But, I will continue to pray and have faith that you will beat this very easily.

It sounds very promising that you caught this early on, and I will pray every single day for you that this is ALL you will ever have to endure!

God Bless!

Laura


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm so sorry the news is not what we all hoped for. I will continue to keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers knowing in my heart that you can beat this. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## warneral (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks for the update Michelle. My prayers are with you and your family - may you have a quick and speedy recovery - and may God's peace be with you through the treatments you face ahead.

Thanks for the gentle reminder as well.


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm so sorry, Michelle. I will keep the faith and continue to pray - I pray it was entirely localized and removed in the surgery -





































I don't know what else to do - but I will honor your wish and re-devote myself to my girls each and every day. From this day forward THEY are my first priority!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Blessings Michelle - in all things under heaven lies a purpose. Just hard to know what that is sometimes, isn't it?









I've been watching for your thread since we spoke - I'm so glad you finally posted as the mommas here have been lifting you up and asking after you and your results.

Thank you for reminding us what so many of us forget. I will cherish my loved ones. Sending love and prayers for healing!


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Michelle I will continue to pray and hope that you have a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I am sorry to hear that you will have to go through this. Cancer can be over come and you are strong enough to overcome this.

We will pray for you and for your family. I'm sure they are going through a lot right now as well.

I'm going to go kiss my baby now.


----------



## heytootsy (Mar 27, 2003)

Not the best news, but you sound like a strong determined Mama. Be strong and proud-you can overcome anything and everything that comes your way! I have had half my family infested with cancer, and I have learned what a positive outlook can bring. You are right to advise everyone to cherish everyday, and you should do the same! This is just a beginning to a new stage in your life, and I firmly believe struggles like this is just a way to open your eyes and see things in a new light. Become inspired, and cherish what you have. I know it is easy to get overwhelmed with your health, but believe me - it is only a stepping stone. You will become a stronger person because of this. In 30 years, you will look back at this horrible time and think of how you have grown. I wish you all of the best. Keep your head high!


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

s continuing the prayers


----------



## mama2mygirls (Feb 16, 2003)

Michelle
first of all i want to send you a big







i know it probably took a lot for you to post that to us.
It's not the news we prayed for, but our prayers and thoughts are
still with you and you're family. That you will overcome this battle.

thank you for reminding us that life is too special, To love much and to love often. After the sudded death of my brother in May, i too have changed priorities in my life.

We are all here for you. God bess you and you're family









Amy


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I am so, so sorry, Michelle. I will pray for you and your family that you will find healing and peace.


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

Just wanted to tell you I will continue to pray and think about you. I hope everything turns out for the better. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I hope everything turns out ok for you. I will say a prayer for you and your family right now. Keep your chin up.

Best wishes.


----------



## ignitor4 (Oct 8, 2002)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. May God give you peace and strength to get through this.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Michelle, lots of healing and peaceful prayers are headed your way.







s. I am so sorry to hear your news. Thanks for the always timely reminder that you included in your post.


----------



## Cathi (Mar 19, 2002)

My family will be praying for you and your loved ones!


----------



## KellyMomma (Jul 9, 2003)

Michelle, living by faith is certainly the best way to go!







Sending lots more prayers for a speedy recovery and good news in the future as you and your family work with your doctors to determine your next course of action.










Thank you, too, for your reminder about life's priorities--you are SO right.


----------



## engineer_mama (Aug 23, 2002)

Thinking of you here and hoping for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

Michelle,
I am so sorry this news wasn't as we all hoped for you. I am still sending healing thoughts and prayers to you and prayers for strength for you and your family.
Thank you for taking the time to keep us updated.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I'll be thinking of you too!


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Michelle,

I will be sending warm thoughts and healing your way


----------



## NWmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Michelle, I'm so sorry.







I'll be thinking of you and hoping for a fast recovery--one that will leave you stronger and better than ever. Thanks for updating us and for reminding us to keep our priorities straight.


----------



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

my prayers and thoughts are with you and your family at this moment...


----------



## BeckaBeth (Jan 13, 2003)

Michelle

You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

Prayers sent


----------



## Love my 2 (Feb 14, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear the bad news. I hope that you have a full recovery. I'll be thinking about you .Your words are very brave and inspiring. Big hugs to you.


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

I am so sorry this wasn't the news we all prayed and hoped for. Thank you for sharing this and sharing your thoughts with us. All too often I know I take all the simple blessings I have benn given for granted.

God bless you and your family, you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nicke (Dec 26, 2002)

You sound strong and I am sure you will have a positive outcome mama.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm sorry mama!! What a trial you have been given. I will be thinking of you and yours!


----------



## CrunchyChristian (May 28, 2003)

I'm SO sorry, Michelle. Sending hugs to you.

Please take comfort in all the prayers you're getting here and I'll contact everyone I know and start a prayer chain.

Prayers for your peace, strength and healing and God's gentle arms of comfort around you and your family.


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

I want to share a story (a testimony) with you...

My sister in law was diagnosed with bone cancer when she was 3 years old. It was right before chistmas and her family had decided to wait until after the holidays to start chemo.

She had had a biopsy done, her femer had to be cut in half in order to do the biopsy. She was put in a cast and her parents were told in no uncertain terms to KEEP HER OFF HER LEG!!!

So, her family prayed, and prayed...their church prayed....

2 or 3 weeks after having the cast on she started to walk on it. Her parents told her not to, but she insited that it didn't hurt.

They took her back to the hospital and had her leg X-rayed again... her bone had healed!!!!

And, the cancer was gone!!!! She didn't have to have treatment, the cancer was gone in a matter of weeks.

Now, about 20+ years later, she was diagnosed with cancer again, but this time in her apendix...she had it removed. The doctors were certain that there would be more cancer. But, she has had many test and scans and such done and to this date she is cancer free!!!! We prayed for her and God healed her.

She now has 2 scars to remind her of her Father's love and protection.

I pray that you too will only have a scar to remind you, that God will heal you and make your testimony a strong one.

Blessings
Rachel


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers from me too


----------



## azdesertrn (Apr 2, 2003)

I just wanted to add my prayers









Kaye


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

I am so sorry. I hope you have a speedy recovery to remission, soon.


----------



## mamaBlue (May 27, 2003)

Michelle,

I am so sorry to hear the news about you having cancer. I have several cancer survivors in my family. They are my heroes. The battle with cancer can be won.


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

I, too am sorry to hear the news. My grandmother is a cancer survivor. She just finished chemo a few months ago and is in remission. I hope and pray all goes well with you.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Michelle







This certainly isn't the news I was expecting . . .I'm so very sorry. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your loved ones, and I will certainly do what you have asked. And each time I stop and remember to appreciate life, I will think of you!


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

You are in our prayers. I hope that you will just sail through this little bump in the road and continue to thrive.

Best of luck sweetie for a speedy recovery.









Sherry


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Michelle








Love and prayers are with you and your family. I will do as you ask. You are right Michelle, that every day is a gift.


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

Prayers here, too.


----------



## BabyOsMommy (Jul 1, 2003)

Michelle,
I'm so sorry! Thank You for reminding us not to take anything for granted, and I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## MySingingBaby (Feb 17, 2003)

Hugs to you, Michelle







You're such a strong and gentle mama







I'm sure you'll have the courage to face it. We'll continue our prayers and be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Mayapapaya (Mar 7, 2003)

Michelle--

<<<<<<Hugs>>>>>> This is difficult news, but continue to be strong and you will overcome this obstacle. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers. Sending support to you and your family....

Maya


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Michelle, I'm praying for you and your family. Please do keep us updated, and thanks for the message. I have taken it to heart. Best wishes for getting cancer-free soon!

Darshani


----------



## mom2kay (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi Michelle,

I'm praying for you and your family. My sister survived advanced Cervical Cancer. My mother has had skin cancer multiple times and is fine.

I hope you are able to take a deep breath and take this one day at a time.

Hugs!


----------



## mlia (Jun 8, 2002)

My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## daphynmama (Jan 6, 2003)

Hi Michelle,

You sound like you have a positive outlook on life - this is so important during cancer treatment. Lean on anyone you can right now. Support groups are great way to talk to people who know exactly what you are going through and how you are feeling right now - mentally and physically.

I am a 9 year cancer survivor. I know you don't know me, but if you ever want to talk to someone who has been there, please pm me.

I hope your good health returns very soon.


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

Oh, mama, please have all my







and <<< positive vibrations >>>! I will continue to pray-I'll pray that this is benign, that it can be completely removed, and that you find peace and strength during this ordeal. Thank you again for taking the time to update us. I don't know what else to say, so I'll just give you another







.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Praying for you, your children and your husband.

Keri


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

Michelle, I am so sorry to hear that the news is not good. I will continue to pray for peace and now for healing.
I will also take your request to heart and remember the blessings of our lives and my family and never take these things for granted. Thank you for your wisdom and your strong spirit.
God Bless


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm sorry, Michelle. We of course, pray that its benign, and its not. I remember when I prayed for the Lord to save my baby and he died, yet they discovered the ovarian cyst that was just removed that night. He knows the beginning to the end, as one of the mothers in my church says. The Lord has the power to heal that cancer, which I'm sure you know. I'm thankful that it was caught before it spread and that is something you can be thankful for as well. I pray for peace that surpasses understanding for you and your family during this time and that you would come out of this with a stronger relationship with your Lord.


----------



## little red monster (May 21, 2003)

I will keep you and your family in our players


----------



## Nik's Mommy (Nov 28, 2002)

Hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## Amazlilith (Nov 10, 2002)




----------



## huskrkid (Feb 16, 2003)

My thoughts & prayers continue to be with you, Michelle. I hope you can take the strength & love that is being poured out for you and your family to help you through your difficult days ahead.


----------



## blazfglori (Dec 17, 2001)

I'm so sorry Michelle.








Your post truly brought tears to my eyes.








You have been in my thoughts daily, and I was praying everything would turn out just fine.
I will now pray for a miracle.
Please remember that we are all here and pulling for you.
Be strong and hang in there.
We love you, Michelle!


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

And mine to the chorus of voices and hearts being lifted up in prayer for you, your health and your family. (((HUGS))) You sound so strong and determined, and that's half the battle right there.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

*v 13: "...For you created my inmost being; you knit me together in my mother's womb.
14. I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made;
your works are wonderful,
I know that full well.
15. My frame was not hidden from you when I was made in the secret place.
When I was woven together in the depths of the earth,
16. your eyes saw my unformed body.
All the days were ordained for me
were written in your book
before one of them came to be."*








Michelle, this is a comfort to know that you are in His care. He knows us from the instant we are conceived & just how many moments we will have here on earth. And He will give you strength & peace durring this trial in life, you need only to continue to ask Him for it. I pray that His will be done! Our family is praying for you and yours.


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear the news, Michelle...I had so hoped it would be benign









We continue to hold you in love and light.


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm so very sorry to hear the news, Michelle. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rachel (Dec 13, 2001)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

you are being lifted in prayer (((hugs))))


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

Michelle,

I wanted to wish you a healthy outcome and all my families best wishes. I can only imagine what you are feeling- I will kiss my baby extra and remember everyday how sweet life is. Keep us posted, and speedy health to you! Remember we are always here for you


----------



## Taosmama (May 2, 2002)

Michelle,
I'm so very sorry about your news. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mama-mukti (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

Im so sorry


----------



## renrig210 (Jul 2, 2003)

love and light to you Michelle.


----------



## annalily (Nov 21, 2002)

Michelle


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

You are in my prayers.


----------



## annab (Mar 25, 2003)

Michelle--

You have been in my thoughts since I got the news, but I did not know how to find you until I went to the Diaper Hyena. I don't stuff a diaper that I don't wonder how you are.

It sounds like you are handling everything with the strength and grace that I would expect from you.

Serenity and Peace

Anna


----------



## BelovedBird (Apr 5, 2002)

Michelle,
I said a prayer. I hope you beat it.

-BelovedBird


----------



## blazfglori (Dec 17, 2001)

I'm so sorry, Michelle.









Hang in there and know that we are all here for you if you need ANYTHING.









I think of you everytime I change a diaper and reach for one of the doublers you made for us.

Take care~


----------

